# Resources



## samanthalee

This is the collection of resources which would help learners understand various aspects of the Chinese language. To recommend websites that you've found useful, or report problems with existing items (such as broken links, commercial contents, duplicates etc.), please use the Report function below each post.

#2: Online input tools
#3： Display and Type Chinese text
#3: Typing Pinyin
#4： Displaying Chinese text GB18030 (Superset of GB2312) in Windows
#5： Written Chinese
#6： Stroke Order
#7： Pronunciation
#7： Listening Materials
#7： Grammar
#8： Reading Materials
#9： About Chinese
#10： Online Lessons/Tutorials
#11： Multilingual Dictionaries
#12： Chinese-Chinese dictionaries
#13： Specialized dictionaries
#14： Specialized Terminology indexes
#15： Software (installer)
#15： Online tools
#16： Other Resources


----------



## samanthalee

*Online input tools:* Handy online tools for writing Chinese (in case you are using a public computer)
http://www.inputking.com/EN/ - English interface

http://www.mdbg.net/chindict/webime_select.php - English interface (a service of http://www.mdbg.net/)

http://www.sevenforks.com/ime/index.html - Mandarin （Simplified Character) Interface. [contri. by: AVim]

http://chinese.cari.com.my/ime/ - Mandarin （Simplified Character) Interface. [contri. by: AVim]

http://dict.cn/ime/ - Mandarin （Simplified Character) Interface. [contri. by: AVim]


----------



## samanthalee

*Display and Type Chinese text:*

http://newton.uor.edu/Departments&Programs/AsianStudiesDept/Language/chinese_write.htm - Guide to writing Chinese with Microsoft IME.

http://www.pinyinjoe.com - Illustrated guide for installing Chinese Language input for Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Mac OS, Linux and smartphones. [contributed by patrick_socal]

http://newton.uor.edu/Departments&Programs/AsianStudiesDept/Language/index.html - Illustrated guide for installing East Asian Language input for Windows 2000 Pro, Windows XP and Windows Vista.

http://www.china.org.cn/e-learn/china_cn.htm - How to Read and Type Chinese under Microsoft English Operating Systems

http://www.microsoft.com/china/pinyin/ - Microsoft Chinese input version 2010 for Windows XP, Windows Vista and Windows 7.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/ie6/downloads/recommended/ime/default.mspx - Microsoft IME for East Asian Language input for Windows ME, Windows 95 and Windows 98.

http://tools.google.com/pinyin/index.html/ - Google Pinyin Input Method

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Enabling_East_Asian_characters - Wikipedia article on support for East Asian characters.

http://chinese-school.netfirms.com/Chinese-characters.html - A guide on Chinese characters input methods.


*Typing Pinyin:*

http://chinalinks.osu.edu/computing/pinyinput.pdf - an IME for typing pinyin. Install it and select Chinese in the languages toolbar. [contri. by Anatoli]

http://www.lexilogos.com/keyboard/chinese_pinyin.htm - multilingual keyboard. [contri. by Mark_in_Hollywood]

*For casual users who just want to convert strings of Chinese writing into pinyin*, paste the Chinese writing into either of the following websites, you'll get pinyin readout from them:

http://hanyu.iciba.com/pinyin
http://translate.google.co.uk/#zh-CN/en/


----------



## samanthalee

*Displaying Chinese text GB18030 (Superset of GB2312) in Windows*
Required to display rare characters and some non-Mandarin Chinese Characters.
*For Windows 2000* (3 steps):
Step 1. Install Simplified Chinese Language Pack from Windows Installation CD
Step 2. Download and install Microsoft GB18030 Support Package 
Step 3. Download and install the Font Pack (UniFonts.exe) of Hai Feng Wubi Chinese Input Freeware  [contri. by: AVim]
*For **Windows XP* (1 step):
Download and install the Font Pack (UniFonts.exe) of Hai Feng Wubi Chinese Input Freeware


----------



## samanthalee

*Written Chinese:*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_character - A Wikipedia article on the Chinese writing system and its history.

http://www.mandarintools.com/flashcard.html - Chinese characters flash cards. Requires Java

http://www.andante.org/chinese.html - Chinese characters flash cards. PC and Palm Pilot versions.

http://chincenter.fg.tp.edu.tw:8080/ - Looks like a good website for learning Classical Chinese [contri. by OneStroke]


----------



## samanthalee

*Stroke Order* (writing)
http://www.yellowbridge.com/chinese/character-dictionary.php - Java animated characters, simplified and traditional. With definitions in English. UTF encoding.. [Contri. by patrick_socal]

http://www.usc.edu/dept/ealc/chinese/character/ - Java animated characters, simplified and traditional. With Pinyin, Realplayer audio files and definitions in English. Big5 encoding.

http://www.liwin.com/calligraphy/ - Adobe Flash animated characters, simplified and traditional (based on the Practical Chinese Reader series). With Pinyin, QuickTime audio files and definitions in English.

http://www.hanyu.com.cn/en/htm_chinese/01.htm - Adobe Flash animated characters, simplified. With Pinyin and audio files. [contri. by: hly2004]

http://www.linese.com/model/english/studying_chinese/Commoncharacter.jsp - Adobe Flash animation. Simplified characters. GB encoding. [contri. by: belén]

http://stroke-order.learningweb.moe.edu.tw/ - - Adobe Flash animation. Traditional characters. Big5 encoding. QuickTime audio files.

http://www.cojak.org/index.php - GIF animation. Simplified characters. GB encoding. Compound words and definitions in English. With Mandarin pinyin, *Cantonese*, *Vietnamese* and *Japanese* Romanji.

http://www.archchinese.com/ - Online dictionary with stroke order animations, pinyin, pronunciation  with audio, components, traditional/simplified, sentences with examples  and a pinyin table with audio for each sound. [contri. by: Peripes]


----------



## samanthalee

*Pronunciation:*
http://www.pinyinpractice.com/tones.htm - exercises (tone practice)

http://www.chinesetime.cn/learn/chinese/learn/chinese/tabid/154/Default.aspx - Learn to pronounce the consonants, the vowels and the nasal finals with video close-up shots of lip movements. In all the audio demonstrations, the first tone is being used. UTF encoding. [contri. by: chvfire1610]

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=5765277&postcount=9 - IPA explanations and tools, compiled by WR's own *timpeac*.

http://www.pinyin.info/index.html - guide lines for Pinyin based romanisation

http://www.oddcast.com/home/demos/tts/tts_example.php?sitepal - text-to-speech converter. [contri. by Thime]

*Listening Materials:*
http://popupchinese.com/lessons - Chinese free podcasts. [Contri. by: lonelyheartsclubband]

http://english.cri.cn/ - Mandarin Webcast, English interface. GB encoding [Contributed by julytree]

http://www.rbc.cn/  - Mandarin Web Radio, Mandarin interface. GB encoding [Contributed by indigoduck]

*Grammar**:*
http://www.invisiblebooks.com/CGCC.htm - A Concise Grammar of Classical Chinese with a chrestomathy of texts to be used as a beginning textbook [Contributed by Flaminius]

http://resources.allsetlearning.com/...mmar/Main_Page - Chinese Grammar Wiki, including articles on particular grammar points [Contributed by Serafín33]


----------



## samanthalee

*Reading Materials (Simplified Characters):*
http://www.popupchinese.com/tools/newsinchinese - News in Chinese, annotated Chinese text with mouse-over. [Contri. by Anatoli](fixed link)

http://www.omy.sg/news/worldnews/index.html - News in Chinese (simplified characters) , click on "LISTEN" icon to get pinyin with mouse-over and audio files. UTF-8 encoding.

http://www.mypaper.com.sg/ - Online newspaper from Singapore. Written in basic Chinese (simplified characters). Click on the ePaper's cover page to start browsing. Start reading by click on the magnifying glass on the Window's top right hand corner.

http://www.hanyuwang.com/en/idioms.aspx - Stories of Chinese Idioms with English translation. UTF-8 encoding.

http://www.pthxx.com/01ld/index.htm - Chinese text (simplified characters) with Pinyin, matching audio files (MP3) at http://www.szit.edu.cn/pthcs/course/lddown.htm [Contri. by Anatoli]

http://www.xys.org/pages/luxun.html - A collection of Lu Xun's works. Written in present day Mandarin (Simplified characters)

http://collections.uiowa.edu/chinese/index.html - A bunch of 3x300 texts+audios of good quality for Beginners, Intermediate and Advanced readers [contri. by Koalazang]

http://bcc.blcu.edu.cn/  - Chinese corpus. It not only offers simple search service but works well  for complex queries, like "a的女孩" ("a" for adj.) and "..的女孩" ("." for a  character). (However, the source of the text cannot be checked now.) [contri. by  Lucia_zwl]
*
Reading Materials (Traditional Characters):*
http://www.yellowbridge.com/onlinelit/ - Chinese Classics with English translation. [Contri. by patrick_socal]

http://www.mdnkids.com/info/news/index.asp - Online newspaper from Taiwan. Written in basic Chinese (Traditional characters). [contri. by the.yangist]

http://mandarintexts.blogspot.com/ - News in Chinese with English translation and vocabulary list. [contri. by the_dumb]

http://www.gutenberg.org/browse/languages/zh - Project Gutenberg. Chinese text mostly in Traditional Characters.


----------



## samanthalee

*About Chinese:*
http://www.chinaknowledge.de/Literature/language.html - general information about the language and script. [Contri. by: Jana337] (For pages which give 404 error go to arvchive.org and browse an old copy of the page [Contri. by  gaofushuai])

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_language - Wikipedia's general account of the Chinese language.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spoken_Chinese - A Wikipedia article on the variants of Chinese language.


----------



## samanthalee

*Mandarin Online Lessons/Tutorials in English:
*
 Teach Yourself Mandarin – The Hard Way  - not a course, but general advice as to how to learn the language step by step, with many links [Contri. by Vitalore]

 Learn Chinese - Free online mandarin audio courses  - Chinese courses in English

http://www.minmm.com/ - standard Chinese with audio and annotated reading materials [Contri. by: Jana337]

http://news.chinavoc.cn/School/ShowClass.aspx?ClassId=264 - for beginners and intermediate levels, expressions used in daily life. GB encoding. [contri. by: hly2004]

http://www.china.org.cn/english/features/Lesson/215239.htm - Chinese courses in English. [contri. by: hly2004]

http://www.linguachina.net/ - Chinese character lists with pinyin and audio files. Multiple-choice tests are available for each part. Requires Java-enabled browser. [contri. by: Flaminius]

http://www.linese.com/model/english/pub/index.jsp - Chinese audio lesson with pdf provided. GB encoding. [contri. by: belén]

http://www.trymango.com/language_program.php - for beginners, lots of audio, free but with a registration [contri. by Jana337]

http://chinesepod.com/ - audio lessons, requires registration [contri. by xiaoJ]

http://freenuts.com/learn-chinese-online-for-free/ - 10 websites for learning Chinese online [contri. by coquita]

http://english.cri.cn/chinese2007/chinese/english/lesson04/2.html - well structured lessons for beginners/ intermediate students [contri. by coquita]

http://carlgene.com/blog/2013/05/ano...aracteristics/ - common expressions which the  average dictionary will probably not be able to teach you. [contri. by baosheng]

http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/chinese/ - BBC languages. [contri. by RoryJMcEwan]

*Mandarin Online Lessons/Tutorials in other languages:*
http://arabic.china.org.cn/arabic/264501.htm - Chinese courses in Arabic. [contri. by: hly2004]

http://www.chinesecom.eu/ - for beginners, standard Chinese in some European languages [Contributed by Icewoman]

http://www.lechinois.com/ - Chinese courses in French

http://www.chine-nouvelle.com/methode/chinois - Chinese courses in French

http://french.china.org.cn/french/275594.htm - Chinese courses in French. [contri. by: hly2004]

http://www.chinesisch-lernen.org/methode/mandarin - Chinese courses in German

http://www.china.org.cn/german/275106.htm - Chinese courses in German. [contri. by: hly2004]

http://japanese.china.org.cn/japanese/251725.htm - Chinese courses in Japanese. [contri. by: hly2004]

http://www.a-china.info/curso - Chinese courses in Portuguese [Contri. by demoore]

http://russian.china.org.cn/russian/271684.htm - Chinese courses in Russian. [contri. by: hly2004]

http://www.chino-china.com/metodo - Chinese courses in Spanish

http://spanish.china.org.cn/spanish/251685.htm - Chinese courses in Spanish. [contri. by: hly2004]

http://www.aulafacil.com/Chino/Lecciones/Temario.htm - Chinese courses in Spanish. [contri. by: naranjico]

*Cantonese Online Lessons/Tutorials in English:*
http://www.cantonese.sheik.co.uk/ - Cantonese courses in English with audio.


----------



## samanthalee

*Multilingual Dictionaries:*
http://www.chinese-dictionary.org/ - *Simplified* Chinese->*English*, *Chinese*, *French*, *German*, *Spanish*, *Catalan*, *Italian*, *Portuguese*, *Russian*. UTF-8 encoding.

http://www.chineselanguage.org/dictionaries/index.php?module=ccdict&lang=en  – *Traditional* character dictionary, searchable by various methods including *English* keyword and Pinyin. Results in English, with pronunciation in Mandarin pinyin, *Shanghainese*, *Cantonese*, *Minnan*, *Hakka*, *Korean* and *Japanese* Romanji. UTF-8 encoding.

http://www.yellowbridge.com/chinese/character-dictionary.php - *Traditional*-*Simplified*<->*English* Searchable by handwriting recognition, radical, and Pinyin. [Contri. by mellow-dramatic]

http://www.zdic.net/ - Chinese -English dictionary [Contri. by chur]

http://www.nciku.com/ - *Simplified* (*Traditional* in brackets)<->*English*. Searchable by handwriting recognition, radical, and Pinyin. UTF-8 encoding. [Contri. by iyavor]

http://www.mdbg.net/chindict/chindict.php?page=chardict - *Traditional*-*Simplified*<->*English* (character dictionary; Pronunciation in Pinyin, Yale, Jyutping). UTF-8 encoding.

http://www.mandarintools.com/worddict.html - *Traditional*-*Simplified*->*English* with pronunciation and many other functionalities. UTF-8 encoding. [Contri. by mariettein]

http://www.mdbg.net/chindict/chindict.php - *Traditional*-*Simplified*<->*English*. UTF-8 encoding.

http://www.lexiconer.com - *Traditional*-*Simplified*<->*English*. Big5 encoding for Traditional. GB encoding for Simplified.

http://humanum.arts.cuhk.edu.hk/Lexis/Lindict/ - *Traditional*->*English*, search by Chinese radicals and Pinyin. Big5 encoding.

http://www.adsotrans.com/ - *Simplified*-> *English* (wiki-style dictionary). UTF-8 encoding. [Contri. by Anatoli]

http://hmarty.free.fr/hanzi/ - *Simplified*-> *English* UTF-8 encoding. [Contri. by Mañolandia]

http://fawen.cn/ - *Simplified*<->*French*. UTF-8 encoding. 

http://www.chine-nouvelle.com/outils/dictionnaire.html - *Simplified*<->*French*. UTF-8 encoding. 

http://www.chinaboard.de/chinesisch_deutsch.php?sid=c9acf072f69dc55bd03ab5f5048c5ffb&w=8 - *Simplified* (*Traditional* in brackets)<->*German*. UTF-8 encoding.

http://www.chinesisch-lernen.org/worterbuch - *Simplified*<->*German*. UTF-8 encoding. 

http://www.infocina.net/dizionario - *Simplified*<-> *Italian*. UTF-8 encoding.  [Contri. by demoore]

http://www.jezyk-chinski.com/slownik - *Simplified*<->*Polish*. UTF-8 encoding.

http://www.a-china.info/dicionario - *Simplified*<-> *Portuguese*. UTF-8 encoding. 

http://www.chino-china.com/diccionario - *Simplified*<->*Spanish*. UTF-8 encoding. 

http://www.cantonese.sheik.co.uk/scripts/wordlist.htm - *Cantonese*<->*English*. UTF-8 encoding. 

http://humanum.arts.cuhk.edu.hk/Lexis/lexi-can/ - *Cantonese*->*English* with audio file. Big5 encoding. [Contri. by: Kwunlam]


----------



## samanthalee

*Specialized dictionaries: *
Etymology - character etymology. From Oracle writing to Simplified Characters. UTF-8 encoding.

Chinese Etymology 字源 - character etymology. From Oracle writing to Simplified Characters. UTF-8 encoding. [Contri. by MissingHorcrux]

Chengyu Dictionary - An english dictionary of chinese idioms - *Simplified*<->*English*, dictionary of Chinese idioms(Chengyu). UTF-8 encoding. [Contri. by Staarkali]

http://app.chinesesavvy.com/services/dictionary/DictionarySearchPO.ot?event=SubDic&subid=1 - *Simplified *-> *English*, dictionary of Chinese idioms(Chengyu). UTF-8 encoding. [Contri. by Jana337]

http://www.chine-nouvelle.com/chinois/chengyu/dictionnaire - *Simplified*<->*French*, dictionary of Chinese idioms(Chengyu). UTF-8 encoding. [Contri. by Staarkali]

http://www.zhongwen.com/ - *Traditional* (*Simplified* in brackets) character dictionary accounting for "character genealogies" with bushou (radical) system

http://iknow.jp/content/simplified_chinese - An online vocabulary program for reading Chinese [Contri. by eyesineyes]


----------



## samanthalee

*Specialized Terminology indexes:*
http://203.64.185.208/glossary/archit/show.php - *En**glish*->*Traditional*. *Architectural terms*. Search with <Ctrl+F>. Big5 encoding.

http://www.architectural.kejiyingyu.com/ - *Simplified*<->*English*. *Architectural and Construction terms*. GB encoding. [Contri. by agliagli]

http://www.chinabmnet.com/dict/dicmain.php  - *Simplified*<->*English*. *Building materials*. GB encoding. [Contri. by kastner]

http://www.cnpedia.com/index.asp - *Traditional*<->*English*. *Computer and IT terms*. Big5 encoding. [Contri. by kastner]

http://ccts.cs.cuhk.edu.hk/ - *English*->*Traditional*-*Simplified*. *Computer and IT terms*.

http://www.geocities.jp/ps_dictionary/eeec_a.htm *- En**glish*->*Simplified*. *Electrical and Electronics terms*. Search with <Ctrl+F>. UTF-8  encoding.

http://www.healthno1.com/articles/medical-hospital/medicalterm-table.htm - *Traditional*<->*English*. *Hospital terms*. Search with <Ctrl+F>. Big5 encoding. [Contri. by agliagli]

http://www.esaurus.org/ - *En**glish*->*Simplified*. *Medical terms*.

http://www.ylib.com/movie/a-z.htm - *Traditional*<->*English*. *Movie/Film industry terms*. Mandarin interface.  Definitions in Mandarin. Big5 encoding. [Contri. by agliagli]

http://www.uni-graz.at/~katzer/engl/spice_small.html - *English*->*Traditional*. List of *spices*. Articles in English. UTF-8 encoding. [Contri. by agliagli]

http://www.uni-graz.at/~katzer/engl/spice_hanzi.html - *Traditional*->*English*. List of *spices*. Articles in English. UTF-8 encoding. [Contri. by agliagli]

http://www.texindex.com.cn/dictionary/dictionary.asp - *Simplified*<->*English*. *Textile industry terms*. Mandarin interface. GB encoding. [Contri. by agliagli]

http://www.timesquare.ws/xoops/html/purepage.php?filename=dictionary_a.php - *English*->*Traditional*. *Timepiece terms*. Mandarin interface.  Definitions in Mandarin. Big5 encoding. [Contri. by agliagli]


----------



## samanthalee

* Chinese-Chinese dictionaries:*
http://www.china-language.gov.cn/65/index.htm - Published by China (People's Republic of China) Ministry of Education. Mandarin (Simplified characters)  interface. GB encoding.

http://dict.revised.moe.edu.tw/ - Published by Taiwan (Republic of China) Ministry of Education. Mandarin (Traditional characters) interface. Big5 encoding.
(Zhuyin to Pinyin conversion lookup: http://abc.iis.sinica.edu.tw/tp/王旭拼音對照.htm)

http://www.zdic.net - Mandarin (Simplified characters)  interface. Search by *Simplified* and *Traditional* characters. Pinyin, Zhuyin and  *English* equivalence terms given. UTF encoding. [Contri. by nanoflamingo]

http://xh.5156edu.com/ - Mandarin (Simplified characters)  interface. Search by *Simplified* and *Traditional* characters, Pinyin or Radicals. *English* equivalence terms given. GB encoding. [Contri. by coconutpalm]

http://zidian.teachercn.com - Mandarin (Simplified characters)  interface. Search by *Simplified* and *Traditional* characters, Pinyin or Radicals. *English* equivalence terms given. GB encoding. [Contri. by coconutpalm]

http://taigi.fhl.net/dict/- *Taiwanese*<->*Taiwanese*. Taiwanese interface. Big5 encoding.

http://iug.csie.dahan.edu.tw/iug/ungian/SoannTeng/chil/taihoa.asp - *Taiwanese*<->*Mandarin* (*Traditional* characters). Taiwanese interface. *Taiwanese* with audio file. Some entries with *English* definition. Big5 encoding.

http://twblg.dict.edu.tw/tw/index.htm - *Taiwanese*<->*Mandarin* (*Traditional* characters). Mandarin interface. *Taiwanese* romanisation in 泉州 sub-dialect and 漳州 sub-dialect. UTF encoding.

http://www.iciba.com/ A good online Chinese dictionary, perhaps for more advanced students [contri. by dabinich]

http://gongjushu.cnki.net/refbook/default.aspx 中国工具书网络出版总库 entries with a limited amount of text for free users; useful for looking up specialized words or for a quick search [contri. by learntheworld]

http://dict.youdao.com 现代汉语大词典 [contri. by learntheworld]

http://zhonghuayuwen.org/index.aspx 两岸常用词典 definitions of common phrases different in meaning and usage between Mainland China and Taiwan [contri. by learntheworld]


----------



## samanthalee

*Software (installer):*

http://ehaton.blogspot.com/2007/02/learning-chinese-pablo-my-personal.html - free Chinese-English dictionary for you to download and use.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3349 - A Firefox add-on to read Chinese web pages (Simplified and Traditional forms) with pop-ups to giving both pronunciation in pinyin and translation into English. UTF-8 encoding. [contri. by Anatoli]

http://wakan.manga.cz/ - freeware that parses Chinese text (Simplified and Traditional forms), in English with Pinyin. [Contri. by Anatoli]

http://www.users.on.net/~aliceyeung/ - Hanconv converts between code-sets (eg. Unicode) and turns Chinese characters to Mandarin Pinyin and Cantonese Jyutping [contri. by Anatoli]

http://www.lingoes.net/ - Lingoes Translator, pop-up translator that translates Ch-Eng, Eng-Ch, Ch-Ch when the mouse scrolls over the word/expression in question. [contri. by baosheng]

*Online tools:*
http://www.frelax.com/sc/service/pinyin/index.html - Converts traditional characters and Japanese forms into Pinyin and simplified forms. Shift-JIS encoding.
Tips for interface:
声調(四声)：記号 (nǐ hǎo) 数字 (ni3 hao3) 両方 (Tone: diacritics/numbers/both)
漢字変換：なし简体両方 (character conversion: none/simplified/both)

http://www.popjisyo.com/WebHint/Portal_e.aspx - online tool that parses Chinese text (Simplified and Traditional forms), in English with Pinyin and Cantonese pronunciation. UTF-8 encoding. [contri. by kirsitn]

http://www.longjiang.org/pinyin/ - online tool that annotates Chinese text (Simplified and Traditional forms), with Pinyin and Zhuyin (bopomofo). UTF-8 encoding.

http://www.chinese-tools.com/tools/pinyin.html - online tool that annotates simplified characters with Pinyin. UTF-8 encoding.

http://abctajpu.mozdev.org - firefox addon to enable easy input of Unicode characters, useful for writing Pinyin with diacritics

http://www.chinese-tools.com/tools/pinyin-editor.html - online tool for writing Pinyin with diacritics. UTF-8 encoding.

http://www.pinyin.info/tools/index.html - converting between Pinyin and Zhuyin (bopomofo). UTF-8 encoding.

http://ltool.net/chinese_simplified_and_traditional_characters_to_pinyin_converter_in_english.php - Character-to-Pinyin converter [contri. by  chocococo2]

http://ltool.net/chinese_simplified_characters_to_traditional_converter_in_english.php
http://ltool.net/chinese_traditional_characters_to_simplified_converter_in_english.php - Traditional-to-Simplified, Simplified-to-Traditional characters converter [contri. by  chocococo2]


----------



## samanthalee

*Other Resources:*
http://www.chinesesavvy.com/savvy/content_index.html - Great information for expats posted to China. Recommended: Featured Readings (found at the bottom of left column). UTF-8 encoding. [Contri. by: Jana337]

http://wikitravel.org/en/Mandarin - Survival Mandarin for Travellers. Written in Simplified Characters as used in mainland China.

http://wikitravel.org/en/Chinese_phrasebook_-_Traditional - Survival Mandarin for Travellers.  Written in Traditional Characters used in Taiwan, Hong Kong, and other places outside of Mainland China.

http://maps.lidicity.com/ - clickable map, excellent site for looking up Chinese writing of foreign geographical names. GB encoding. [Contri. by Anatoli]

http://www.languageguide.org/mandarin/ - thematic picture dictionary with audio [Contri. by: Jana337]


----------

